# Reno Gold Crown



## jfbookers (Jan 6, 2006)

Just scored a Last Call for the Plaza Resort in Reno for president's week.I have read the numerous TUG reviews so I think I know about what to expect from the resort itself. However I have only spent one day in Reno about 20 years ago and need suggestions on food, entertainment and day trips. We are not skiers but would like to see Lake Tahoe. Any information would be most helpful. I might get my wife to sit through one more TS presentation if available.
Just as an aside, how does a studio resort without a kitchen get to be a Gold Crown?


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jan 6, 2006)

*It's the resort*

that gets the gold crown rating, indicative of amenities such as pool, hot tub, activities director, workout or recreation facilities, etc.  Whatever the exact requirements are, some developers seem to know how to meet them at absolutely rock bottom cost.

Unit size and amenities is another matter entirely.  I can't think of an example right off the cuff, but I imagine there are gold crown resorts with hotel room lockoffs.  Fairfield's Star Island in Orlando is gold crown and has one bedroom units with no kitchen.

You can ignore this personal yarn if you'd like:





> We stayed at Falls Village in Branson, a gold crown resort, in a studio unit that had a jaccuzzi tub.  Its water faucet wouldn't shut off, and Barb and I saved them a couple thousand, at least, by bailing with waste baskets into the stool.  Water was a quarter inch from overflowing.  I might not have bothered had we been on the ground floor but we were on second.  We worked like dogs for five or ten minutes trying to save the people below, then found out that unit was vacant.



Gold crown is not a very reliable standard of quality.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 7, 2006)

I have visited Reno frequently though we have never stayed in a timeshare. We were always comped by the casino/hotels. The 2 best casinos in Reno are the Atlantis and the Peppermill. John Ascuaga's Nugget in Sparks ( 10 minutes from Reno ) is very elegant. John Ascuaga's Nugget and The Atlantis have the best buffets. Below are a couple of links for Reno. John Ascuaga's Nugget also has several other very good restaurants.

http://www.visitreno.com/

http://www.reno.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## davilin88 (Jan 15, 2006)

At that time of year, the best way to Tahoe would be down  hiway 395 to hiway 50 west, brings you right into Stateline. If weather is good, a more scenic route would be 395 to the Mt Rose hiway, and over to Incline Village. You would probably also enjoy a little side trip to Virginia City, east off 395.


----------

